# Achtung! Dreiste PayPal Betrüger Unterwegs!!! Filip Chosen!!!



## Horilein (1. Februar 2016)

*Achtung! Dreiste PayPal Betrüger Unterwegs!!! Filip Chosen!!!*

Weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, da ich mich aber sonst von sozialen Netzwerken gern fern halte schreib ichs mal hier rein

Ich hatte bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen ein Samsung Tab 4 LTE drin, fast Neu.
Die Anzeige war 3 tage jung und es meldete sich wer per Mail, aus England.
Freundlich, Verhandelt, Versandmöglichkeiten  und mit der Bitte per PayPal zahlen zu können.
Ich schickte Ihm meine Paypal E-Mail Adresse und wartete aufs Geld.
2 tage später kam diese Mail:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habs am schlechtem Deutsch und an der Forderung erst die Traking ID zu senden um dann das Geld zu erhalten bemerkt.
PayPal hatte ich auch Informiert und Kontaktiert.
Hab auch nix relevantes im Netz gefunden.


----------



## RonGames (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung! Dreiste PayPal Betrüger Unterwegs!!! Filip Chosen!!!*

Meine PayPal Emails mit Zahlung Erhalten sind anders Aufgebaut, daher tippe ich auch mal eher auf ein Fake.


----------



## Chinaquads (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung! Dreiste PayPal Betrüger Unterwegs!!! Filip Chosen!!!*

Ist ein Fake, direkt melden. In letzter Zeit häufen sich die Meldungen über solche Fake-Käufer...


----------



## Ryle (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung! Dreiste PayPal Betrüger Unterwegs!!! Filip Chosen!!!*

Da gibts weitaus bessere Fake Emails...
Ich klicke grundsätzlich keine Links aus emails an die irgendetwas mit Zahlungmitteln zu tun haben.
Bei Paypal Zahlungen schaue ich auch *jedesmal direkt* auf der Paypal Seite ob es gutgeschrieben und sofort verfügbar, also aufs Konto abbuchbar ist. Vorher geht nichts raus.


----------



## drstoecker (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung! Dreiste PayPal Betrüger Unterwegs!!! Filip Chosen!!!*

Ganz wichtig und unbedingt merken,diese ganzen spinner kommen aus Afrika und Co und handeln über England. Gerade hochwertige elektrosachen sind gefragt. Man merkt es auch schon an der Kontaktaufnahme wie der Satzbau ist. Immer direkt melden und blockieren. Und ja keine Daten rausgeben.


----------



## Niza (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung! Dreiste PayPal Betrüger Unterwegs!!! Filip Chosen!!!*

Wie die Email schon geschrieben ist. 
Dass kann doch nur ein Fake sei.

Aber man kann solche Fake-Emails nicht immer an der Schreibweise erkennen.
Manche wirken schon richtig echt, sogar mit persönlicher Anrede mit Vor- und Nachnahmen.

Aber kein Unternehmen wird euch dazu auffordern, eure Kontodaten nochmals einzugeben bzw. eure Daten zu verifizieren.
Oft wird auch leider die Angst der User ausgenutzt.

Und ganz wichtig : Niemals auf die Links in diesen Fake-Emails klicken.
Wenn man dann solchen Links folgt, landet man auf einer gefälschten Paypal seite und gibt mal eben munter seine Daten und seine Kontodaten an die Verbrecher weiter.

Aber wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, ob die echt ist, kann man immer noch das Unternehmen anschreiben.
Die checken dann, ob  die Email echt ist oder nicht.
Viele Unternehmen haben sogar einen extra Online-Bereich für sowas. 

Was auch geht, sich bei der echten PayPal Seite einlogen und checken, ob da was angekommen ist.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## TollerHecht (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung! Dreiste PayPal Betrüger Unterwegs!!! Filip Chosen!!!*

1. Gehört hier nicht hin
2. Persönlicher Einzelfall
3. Ich bin auf DREI Betrüger beim Grafikkartenkauf bei eBay gestoßen und poste es auch nicht überall hin wer hier ein Schweinehund ist
4. Das ist keine neue Masche
5. Wer darauf reinfällt (England und Co.) ist selbst schuld
6. Ebaykleinanzeigen = ebay + KLEINANZEIGEN (Abholung...)


----------

